# new mice/ pic heavy



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

here is a few pics id like to share with you of our new mice collected two weeks ago....... Id like to say a BIG THANKS to the breeders who were kind enough to lets us have them...

champ/tan










agente1










dove/tan










fawn










agente2


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice mice, who did you get them from?


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely mice  your fawn is so stricking with its lovely colour


----------

